# Where and What is the 131 hole ?



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

I read about reports and hear chatter on the VHF while I'm out about the 131 hole. I have never tried to look it up but I think it is around the Nipple area. My question is, is this a place that most people troll in, or is the bottom fishing good there too ? I've not had much luck trolling this year. Is this a big area, and how big is it ?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Nat bottom about17 miles sse from pensacola pass. Greens hole same area.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

It's by the nipple. 131 fathom ledge, not really a "hole". Over 600 ft deep, good area to troll, and watch your bottom machine, many people deep drop and catch tilefish and deepwater grouper in this area. Over 30 miles SSE of pensacola pass.

Coordinates are N29 48.352 W87 05.918


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Ok its over my head im wrong....


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Sealark are you maybe thinking of the 21 hole? Near greens natural bottom but I wouldn't give out the numbers for that, don't think they are published. About 115 ft and lobsters like it.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

It is a hole south of the Nipple just off the 100 fathom line. 131 fathoms deep 131x6= 786 feet deep the bottom is mud for the most part and you can catch a few small golden tilefish there. It get's hit hard. There is always a chance for a hoo, blue, white and mahi in that area.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f37/dumping-grounds-131-hole-coordinates-49244/

Jim


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Awesome, Thanks Guys, I appreciate the help !
If I keep getting these numbers farther and farther, I'm gonna end up in Mexico one of these days.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

jcasey said:


> Awesome, Thanks Guys, I appreciate the help !
> If I keep getting these numbers farther and farther, I'm gonna end up in Mexico one of these days.


It's OK, you might find the fishing a little better down there.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

jcasey That area has many names. I like one of them named after Steve Kaiser. We affectionately call it Kaiser Alley to this day. The man was part of a duet of two of the nicest guys that you would ever meet. Mr Kaiser has past on, but His and Wally representation for catching many blues, whites, big wahoo and big mahis in that area from just south of the edge and the 131 will live on.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I heard it's the place where Jimmy Hoffa is swimming with the fishes.
Whyme 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

FenderBender said:


> Sealark are you maybe thinking of the 21 hole? Near greens natural bottom but I wouldn't give out the numbers for that, don't think they are published. About 115 ft and lobsters like it.


 I thought every local had the greens hole number? When I go by it looks like paradise. 25 boats about 10 feet apart. I'm just saying.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

2RC's II said:


> I thought every local had the greens hole number? When I go by it looks like paradise. 25 boats about 10 feet apart. I'm just saying.



Not talking about greens hole. 21 hole different spot, just a couple miles away.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

FenderBender said:


> Not talking about greens hole. 21 hole different spot, just a couple miles away.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Gotcha. read it to fast first time.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Go find a copy of GOM chart number 11360... That was the standard chart carried by most trolling offshore ..And its features are the orgin of a lot of the names of trolling spots .. The 131 hole is the '131' fathom number SW of the nipple ... The 100 fathom curve shape shows the squiggles, nipple, elbow, the 500 fathom curve shows the spur and desoto canyon.. The 131 hole is a reported sounding .. The dumping grounds and the compass rose were labels on this chart were also reference areas based on 11360


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

That brings back fond memories, the "Rose Garden." I still hit areas that were found back in the day, when the bottom machines printed on a roll of paper. Tight Lines


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

*don't*



panhandleslim said:


> It's OK, you might find the fishing a little better down there.


 
Don't carry a gun!! The Mexicans will put you in jail for 7 months!


----------



## george hirst (Feb 28, 2014)

*131 hole*

joe i caught my first blue and second there with steve and wally july 12 1992 i have pics in my office of steve swimming with the blue marlin he was agreat teacher and a greater man he called that one place wahoo alley i do miss mr october in the early days he was a cobia killin machine with jigs only you had better not get squid juice on the venture!!!


----------

